# Squigtreiba zu wenig schaden



## Luchi (24. August 2008)

Hab in manchen Foren gelesen das der Squidtreiber zu wenig schaden macht! Wurde das in einem Patch überarbeitet oder ist es immer noch so?


----------



## airace (26. August 2008)

keine ahnung aber als ich auf der GC gespielt habe war ich im Szenario 4ter also kommt es nicht auf den Damage an sondern auf den Skill...


----------



## lambada (27. August 2008)

Das Balancing ist noch lange nicht fertig. Das ist etwas, dass bei Release nie die oberste Priorität darstellt. Allein schon weil a) alle erstmal lvln müssen und b) bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eh noch nicht alle Fähigkeiten besitzen. D.h. bis die ersten Spieler die Höchste Stufe erreicht haben kann man noch genug an der Karriere ändern.
Somit ergibt sich, dass sich auf Bugs und Spielinhalte gekümmert wird und das Balancing mit der Zeit kommt. Ich kann nur nochmal das sagen, was andere schon ganz richtig meinten: NIEMAND sollte nicht seine Wunschklasse spielen, weil er gehört hat, sie macht nicht so viel dmg oder was weiß ich... NIEMAND! Wenn eine Klasse jetzt suckt, dann nicht für immer.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (27. August 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal das sagen, was andere schon ganz richtig meinten: NIEMAND sollte nicht seine Wunschklasse spielen, weil er gehört hat, sie macht nicht so viel dmg oder was weiß ich... NIEMAND! Wenn eine Klasse jetzt suckt, dann nicht für immer.



das problem is... wenn meine "Wunschklasse" zuwenig Schaden macht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie langsam lvlt auch extrem hoch 
--> andere Klassen hüpfen mit grossen Lvlabstand vor einen rum und lachen dich aus weil du es dir soschwer machst
--> die anderen haben schon viel mehr gesehen, stürzen sich in höhere Schlachten während du nicht vorwärts kommst... vielleicht sogar andere anflehen musst dir zu helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--> Frust... --> jeder kleine Bug... jeder Übersetzungsfehler... jeder Spielabsturz BRENNT sich geradezu ins Hirn ... weil man die anderen soviel stärker erlebt als man selbst

also BITTE sage nicht es wäre egal... ausserdem fühlt es auch dazu das einige sich das nicht antun wollen und lieber eine starke DD klasse wählen... was dann wieder ein Klassenungleichgewicht schafft

--> wenns dumm kommt gibts am Ende wieder das klassische MMOG Problem des Heiler / Tankmangels 

das alles spielt für dich keine rolle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (27. August 2008)

wenn interessiert es ob die anderen alle schneller vorankommen ?
wenn interessiert es ob die anderen schneller die epischen schlachten sehen ?

wenn man sich seiner klasse sicher ist dann sollte man doch nicht auf ne andere klasse ausweichen nur weil diese mehr DMG macht als die eigene,

alles was du da so anfuehrst spielt wirklich keine grosse rolle, es kommt einzig und allein drauf ob du die klasse cool findest und nicht ob sie das zeug hat erster im dmg zu sein oder schnell im lvl aufzusteigen, wer wegen sowas anfaengt WAR zu spielen sollte lieber bei WOW bleiben...


----------



## Recc (27. August 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> das problem is... wenn meine "Wunschklasse" zuwenig Schaden macht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie langsam lvlt auch extrem hoch
> --> andere Klassen hüpfen mit grossen Lvlabstand vor einen rum und lachen dich aus weil du es dir soschwer machst
> --> die anderen haben schon viel mehr gesehen, stürzen sich in höhere Schlachten während du nicht vorwärts kommst... vielleicht sogar andere anflehen musst dir zu helfen
> 
> ...



mimimi ? die anderen pwnen viel beserer wie ich !!!!!1111


----------



## MAczwerg (27. August 2008)

Wenn keiner ausser dir deine klasse levelt dann wirst du auf der höchststufe im Paradies sein den dann weden sich alle um dich reißen wenn du einzige bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Besonders weil "die anderen" ja sooooo tolle Schlachten haben werden, OHNE Tanks.....die machen nämlich noch viel weniger Schaden als der Treiba = noch viel langsameres leveln.

Mal davon abgesehen levelt man nicht durch grinden. Wenn du unbedingt schnell ERSTER sein willst, nimm dir 1-2 Leute und hau eine Solo Quest nach der anderen weg---->Ganz schnell 40.
Weg vom Solisten denken.


----------



## Beissa (1. September 2008)

würde dir auch empfelen einfach nur die klasse zu spielen die dir am Besten gefällt


----------



## Xurmu (15. September 2008)

Beissa schrieb:


> würde dir auch empfelen einfach nur die klasse zu spielen die dir am Besten gefällt



jo da stimm ich dir zu!
Also ich werde mir am Donnerstag auf jedenfall nen Squitreiba machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil er mir einfach gefällt!
Und vllt macht er jez noch zu wenig dmg... aber wer weis was noch kommt ? ^^ 

mfg


----------



## ForceField (15. September 2008)

Er macht tatsächlich noch nicht alzuviel Damage, aber er ist einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Damage kommt sicher mit einem patch


----------



## Larison (15. September 2008)

Also ich habe heute im Scenario die Damage Liste der Zerstörung angeführt.

Ist nicht ganz wie mein Sorcerer, aber das wäre ja auch nicht gerecht. Eben wg. dem Squig als Tank.

Aber dann habe ich noch einen Lila Bogen bekommen und jetzt rockt der kleine Kerl.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## [DM]Zottel (16. September 2008)

Abwarten und Bier trinken kann ich nur sagen. Es zeugt einfach etwas von Mangelnder MMO Erfahrung wenn man unter lvl 10 schon rumflennt dass ein Char zu wenig schaden macht. Ihr solltet Euch folgende Punkte einfach mal etwas genauer durch den Kopf gehen lassen:

a.) Schaden entsteht durch Skills und Stats. Stats erhöhen sich durch lvl und Equipment. Wir haben also ein sehr dynamisches System und durch die Problematik der Schadensskalierung ist es schwer bis unmöglich über die gesamten 40 Level ein gutes Balance hinzubekommen. Daher ist eine Klasse in einem bestimmten Levelbereich mal stärker, dann wieder schwächer. Wichtig ist das Balance im Endgame.

b.) In Szenarien mag leicht der Eindruck entstehen dass eine Klasse zu wenig Schaden macht. Ihr dürft aber auch nicht vergessen dass hier eine levelmäßige Anpassung erfolgt. Das macht es zwar gerechter, aber nicht gleich. Wenn ihr als lvl 1 auf 8 gepushed werdet und dann gegen einen anderen 8er keinen Schaden fahrt und gleich umkippt - so liegt das nicht daran dass ihr keinen Schaden macht, sondern dass er schon alle Skills auf lvl 8 hat weil er das wirklich ist und sein Equipment halt auch Boni hat die Ihr nicht habt. (Informiert euch mal über die Levelanpassung was diese genau macht!)

c.) Eine gute Möglichkeit seinen Char selbst besser einzuschäten ist wenn ihr mit euren Freunden einfach mal eine etwas abgelegene Public Quest macht. Ihr gebt während den Abschnitten absolut 100% und schaut Euch am Schluß das Ergebnis an welches dann im Gegensatz zu Szenarien nicht durch die Levelanpassung gestört ist.


----------



## Xurmu (16. September 2008)

Bald hab ich meinen treiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Der macht schon gegügend dmg und wenn er von anfang an gleich soo viel dmg macht wird er bald eh runter gepatcht. Ist schon gut so.


DanB


----------



## Muckefug (19. September 2008)

Ich spiele den Squig-Treiber aus ueberzeugung aber er macht  als Dmg Klasse wirklich nicht viel Schaden.
Zumindestens wenn es darum geht einen einzelnen Angreifer zu besiegen.
In moment sehe ich den Squig-Treiber als Aoe Damager.

Wenn man sich immer sehr gut positioniert und in den Zerg seine ( sry fuer den vergleich) Multishots rein setzt schadet man allen Angreifern was zu teilweise unheilbaren Angriffen führt (Wenn mehrere Squig-Treiber so agieren).

Sowas ist dann keine seltenheit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gitznick (19. September 2008)

Ich bin aktuell LvL 10. Der Treiba ist meiner bisherigen Ansicht nach alles andere als der klassische Fernkämpfer mit Pet.
Bisher habe ich 4 verschiedene Squigs. Einen Tank Squig, einen Nahkampf Squig der die Reichweite meines Bogens erhöht, einen Fernkampf Squig, der meine Rüstung erhöht und einen Fernkampf Squig, der Aoe-Ballern kann.

Desweiteren kann ich von einem riesigen Squig gefressen werden und aus dem heraus kämpfen. Dadurch habe ich erhöhte Stats und durch meinen Fernkampf Squig gut Rüstung, also Tauschen der kleine und ich die Rollen, er ballert und ich kämpfe vorn 

Das ist vor allem in RvR Kämpfen extrem geil, weil die Leute gerne Squigs ignorieren und den Treiba suchen *hehe*

Die Spielweise des Treibas würde ich bisher als Guerilla Bezeichnen.

Ich stehe hinten und balla rein, schick meine Squigs in getümmel und warte bis sich die Situation ändert. Sollten zu viele Gegener auf mich aufmerksam werden, kann ich eben mal alles in 30 Metern für 10 Sekunden rooten, meinen Squig explodieren lassen für dick Schaden und den nächsten Squig dafür instant beschwören. Ich lass mich von nem Squig fressen und laufe was das Zeug hält, bis die Gegner von mir ablassen um das Spiel von vorn zu beginnen.

Meine first Targets im RvR sind immer die Heiler. Gegen richtige Tanks richten meine Schüsse nicht gerade viel an, aber Heiler und andere Fernkampf DDs kann ich bisher recht gut zerlegen, was auch sicher an meinem Moral-Schuss liegt, der nen richtig bösen Knock-Back hat und so beim casten unterbricht.

Von daher sehe ich meine Rolle extrem als Supporter und Headhunter. Ich kann durch nen Verlangsamungsschuss und nerfige Dots Gegner von den Heilern weg bekommen und nerfe das komplette gegnerische Team, was mich, wenn ich gut bin meist nicht zu fassen bekommt, da wenn sie mich sehen ich meist schon in guter Goblin Manier um die nächste Ecke bin.

Ich denke die alte Goblin Weisheit passt auf den Treiba wie da Faust aufs Auge "Wea zua rechtn Zeit da Biege macht, lebt noch inna letztn Schlacht!"


----------



## Disasterio (21. September 2008)

Aber solo questen kann man wunderbar auch gegen 4 lvl höhere mobs, da der tank squig vorne tankt und man haut die gegner von hinten weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (22. September 2008)

Gitznick schrieb:


> Ich denke die alte Goblin Weisheit passt auf den Treiba wie da Faust aufs Auge "Wea zua rechtn Zeit da Biege macht, lebt noch inna letztn Schlacht!"



Was noch etwas stört ist dass teilweise noch durch Wände und Dächer geschossen werden kann (Die Kanone vom Maschinisten ignoriert Wände und Decken), auch teilweise kommen Mage Casts an wenn man schon weg ist....aber ansonsten ne Super Weisheit...


----------



## Katalmacht (23. September 2008)

Der Schaden ist nicht grad der beste im Vergleich zum Zauberer Weißen Löwen z.B aber dafür haben wir viel viele andere Fähigkeiten um den Gegner zu nerven.


----------



## Larison (23. September 2008)

Gitznick schrieb:


> Die Spielweise des Treibas würde ich bisher als Guerilla Bezeichnen.
> 
> Ich denke die alte Goblin Weisheit passt auf den Treiba wie da Faust aufs Auge "Wea zua rechtn Zeit da Biege macht, lebt noch inna letztn Schlacht!"



Ich bin aktuell siehe unten.
Und kann dem nur zustimmen,
Wir sind die Guerillas bei den Destros.
Leider merken das immer mehr Ordies. Die renne jetzt häufig direkt auf mich zu um mich zu moschen.
Aber dann rooten wir und nehmen die kleinen Beine in die Hand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Katalmacht (24. September 2008)

Ja weglaufen gehört einfach zu nem Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und natürlich später dan wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt dem Gegner der schon halb tot is in den rücken stechen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehhaile (24. September 2008)

Also er macht nicht zuwenig Schaden, sondern zu langsam Schaden. In den BGs oder Szenarien bin ich im Damätsch immer unter den ersten Drei ( seit level 17). Allerdings ist das meist *erfarmter* Schaden, der locker wieder weggeheilt wird. 
Ich spiele auch noch eine Hexenkriegerin und die moscht in Nullkommanix alles weg, sofern sie überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Katalmacht (24. September 2008)

Jo der Treiba macht mir aber emens Spass, hatte nen Feuerzauberer war DMG Maschine sogut wie  immer Nummer1 aber das machte kein Bock immer nur Dots spammen .

Mein kleiner Goblin spielt sich viel interessanter und im 1v1 kann man damiet gut andere DMG Klassen vernichten und zur Not abbhauen was manche andere nicht können.

Ausserdem kann man sich extrem gut hinter kleinen Felsen usw verstecken war schon oft in Szenarien das ich nicht einmal gesehn wurde obwoll ich immer am Kampfgeschen war und ziemlich viel Schaden ausgeteilt.

Ich bin so froh das ich gewechselt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Leider merken das immer mehr Ordies. Die renne jetzt häufig direkt auf mich zu um mich zu moschen.
> Aber dann rooten wir und nehmen die kleinen Beine in die Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, von Tag zu Tag ist man als Treiber immer mehr das Ziel. Viele eingespielte Teams haben mitlerweile ein 2 Nahkämpfer Duo das sich primär um die Ranged DD's der Gegner kümmern und dann ist auch nicht mehr viel mit wegrennen wenn du selbst von denen verlangsamt wirst. Einen kannst vielleicht noch abhängen, aber der zweite hält dich auf und wenn dann beide wieder an dir dran sind wars das wenn du selbst kein Back Up bekommst.

Habe mir deshalb nen guten Kumpel ins Team geholt, Lustiger Magier, seitdem gehts wieder besser. Da wir beide Ranged sind haben wir in etwa die gleiche Posi, können die Fokusziele im TS auch in Random Gruppen gut absprechen und wenn unser Kill Team angelaufen ist haben wir zu zweit auch mehr möglichkeiten zu flüchten.

Allerdings muss ich mich mit stiegendem Level mehr und mehr vom DD Platz 1 verabschieden. Komm an die Feuer Magier der Ordnung bei weitem nicht mehr ran. Im T1 gings noch gut, aber T2 ziehen die Jungs mächtig an.

Mal schauen was die Meisteschaftsausbildung so mit sich bringt....


----------



## dude_666 (26. September 2008)

Also ich bin auf den Szenarios immer in den Top 10 vom DMG her. Ich kann jetzt nicht darüber meckern zu wenig zu machen.


----------



## Seik (26. September 2008)

Ohne Öl ins Feuer giessen zu wollen, aber auf Stufe 11 einen DoT zu haben, der über 15 Sekunden 80 Punkte Schaden macht ist gelinde gesagt ein Hohn.


----------



## irribar (4. Oktober 2008)

moin moin



> Ich spiele den Squig-Treiber aus ueberzeugung aber er macht als Dmg Klasse wirklich nicht viel Schaden.
> Zumindestens wenn es darum geht einen einzelnen Angreifer zu besiegen.
> In moment sehe ich den Squig-Treiber als Aoe Damager.


Viele sagen sie seinen immer oben in den Damagestats. Das liegt meist daran das sie mit Explosionspfeil oder z.B. Gasssquig area damage machen aber wenn man eine single target downbekommen will kommt einfach nicht genug damage raus. Da passt das folgende ziemlich gut.



> Also er macht nicht zuwenig Schaden, sondern zu langsam Schaden. In den BGs oder Szenarien bin ich im Damätsch immer unter den ersten Drei ( seit level 17). Allerdings ist das meist *erfarmter* Schaden, der locker wieder weggeheilt wird.





> Allerdings muss ich mich mit stiegendem Level mehr und mehr vom DD Platz 1 verabschieden. Komm an die Feuer Magier der Ordnung bei weitem nicht mehr ran. Im T1 gings noch gut, aber T2 ziehen die Jungs mächtig an.


Geht in T3 (level 20-31) noch weiter auseinander. Ich kann mich dort in den Damagestats nurnoch oben halten durch area schaden wie Explosionpfeil und Gasssquig. Heilerklassen heilen den von mir gemachten schaden direkt weg und hauen mir dann damagespells um die ohren.
In ein direktes duell mit einem Feuermage oder Hexenjäger brauch ich mich garnicht einlassen da ich down bin bevor ich den gegner auf 50% habe.

Gegen Nahkämpfer ist auch nicht viel zu machen. Vonwegen wegrennen. Die schmeissen einem dann Äxte oder sonst was in den rücken und sobald man stehenbleibt um zu schiessen sind sie gleich wieder an einem dran. Und der skill "Laufen und schiessen" macht sowenig schaden das ich jemanden mehrmals durchs ganze bg mitschleppen müsste bis er daran stirbt.


Ansonsten macht der Squiggi viel spass und im PVE lässt es sich gut leveln. Selbst Mobs bis 6 level über einem kann man killen.

mfg


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (9. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem des Treibas ist nicht der Gesamtschaden, sondern der Mangel an Burstschaden und Schaden gegen gepanzerte Ziele, bei gleicher Survivability wie der Feuerzauberer. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend dämlich designed.


----------



## 2neuberliner (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke nicht das der Schaden bei einem Range DDler (noch dazu in einem PVP Game) keine Rolle spielt.
Bitte erspart mir das "es ist doch sooo egal wieviel Dmg man macht Geseier"  denn es gibt keine und ich betone es nochmal KEINE Klasse die ein Squiqtriba (bei ähnlichem Lvl) nicht in kürzester Zeit nierderschlägt/castet. 
Er kann nichts ab. Er teilt kaum aus und selbst das fliehen ist so gut wie unmöglich weil die Roots oft aufbrechen und sowieso viel zu kurz halten. 


P.S. Ich hab bis Lvl 20 gezockt, setze jetzt aber mal aus und level nen Magus.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (10. Oktober 2008)

Als Gobbo ist man halt klein und gemein, und so spielt man auch. 

Der Treiba macht im Nahkampf relativ viel Schaden, daher wohl auch im Fernkampf etwas weniger als vergleichbare Klassen. Eine Klasse mit Pet, die im Fern- und Nahkampf ordentlich Schaden macht, wäre wohl etwas übertrieben. Wenn man seine Squigs vernünftig einsetzt, kann man Heiler und andere Fernkämpfe schon vernünftig ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (11. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Squigs vernünftig einsetzt, kann man Heiler und andere Fernkämpfe schon vernünftig ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist töten nicht mehr wert als ärgern?

Sollte man als RDPS Klasse ohne Heilung, ohne Zähigkeit nur fähig sein Leute zu ärgern, anstatt eine ernstzunehmende Bedrohung darzustellen?
Manchmal frage ich mich, wann Leute endlich anfangen die rosarote WoW-Befreiungsbrille abzunehmen und das Spiel nüchterner zu betrachten.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. Oktober 2008)

Nibblit schrieb:


> Ist töten nicht mehr wert als ärgern?
> 
> Sollte man als RDPS Klasse ohne Heilung, ohne Zähigkeit nur fähig sein Leute zu ärgern, anstatt eine ernstzunehmende Bedrohung darzustellen?
> Manchmal frage ich mich, wann Leute endlich anfangen die rosarote WoW-Befreiungsbrille abzunehmen und das Spiel nüchterner zu betrachten.




Äh nein, keine DPS-Klasse sollte einfach so alleine einen Heiler töten können. Wichtig ist es, einen Heiler davon abzhalten, andere Spieler am Leben zu halten. Das schafft man, indem entweder man den Heiler tötet, oder ihn seine Aktionspunkte für sich selber verbrauchen läßt, so dass andere Spieler keine Heilung abbekommen.

Als Treiba hast du Fernkampffähigkeiten, Nahkampffähigkeiten, ein Pet, du kannst im laufen schiessen und du hast verschiedene Fähigkeiten, deinen Gegner zu verlangsamen. Nutze diese Fähigkeiten, und du kannst einiges erreichen.
Wenn du ein DPS-Monster willst, dass einfach Schaden machen kann, indem es in der Gegend rum steht, und seine Fähigkeiten nutzt, spiel ne andere Klasse.

Wie schon vorher geschrieben: Wenn der Treiber mehr Schaden im Fernkampf machen würde, müßte man ihm z.B. Schaden im Nahkampf wegnehmen.
Wir sind nicht bei WOW, wo ein Jäger in Ruhe einen Stoffträger töten kann, während sein pet einen 2. tötet.

Als Treiber hat man zur Zeit einfach das Problem, dass sich die Pets nicht wirklich so steuern lassen, wie es für die Ausschöpfung des Potentials des Treibers notwendig wäre.


----------



## Helrok (28. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> ..., du kannst im laufen schiessen ...



wenn ich jetzt rückwärts genau so schnell rennen könnte, wie vorwärts,  wäre es sogar von nutzen - seitlich strafen bringt leider nur sehr bedingt etwas. der schaden der im laufen nutzbaren fähigkeiten sind darüber hinaus doch sehr moderat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lustig finde ich in letzter zeit, dass meine gegner out of sight sind, wenn ich hinter einer mauer sitz, aber von diversen fernkampfklassen trotzdem beschossen werden kann?!


----------



## Sone83 (29. Oktober 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt rückwärts genau so schnell rennen könnte, wie vorwärts,  wäre es sogar von nutzen - seitlich strafen bringt leider nur sehr bedingt etwas. der schaden der im laufen nutzbaren fähigkeiten sind darüber hinaus doch sehr moderat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt zum einen daran, dass das spiel laggt. Schiesse auch noch oft genug den pfeil ab, obwohl die LoS schon gebrochen wurde. Zum anderen können dich die geschützstellungen von Mecs immernoch beballern, die brauchen keine LoS (sehr nerviger bug wie ich finde, aber die dämonen der Maguse können das auch).




Der schaden kommt erst etwas später (je nach meisterschaft), aber er kann sich dann schon sehen lassen.

Was mich noch ein bisschen stört ist die fehlende überlebensfähigkeit. Ich halt nicht mehr aus wie eine Wizzardklasse, bin aber bedeutend ungefährlicher als Nuker.
Jaja, ich bin ja auch kein nuker KLAR aber warum vertrag ich dann so wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryxx44 (29. Oktober 2008)

hoi ich lese regelmässig in diesen Forum aber schreibe kaum rein=) sieht man wohl.

Ich spiele momentan ein 40er treiba und mir gefällt die klasse sehr gut.


In meinen Augen gibt es nur eine Klasse die den squiq als schwach hinstellt und das ist nunmal der feuermage=).

Halten tu ich genausoviel aus wie er und rooten kann er ebenso. Unser pet.. toll geht nach n par hits down und immer neubeschwören kostet zeit.

Der Burst vom mage gegenüber dem treiba ist eine andere welt =).
Der treiba ist keineswegs eine schlechte klasse jedoch gegen nen brightwizard sehn wir alt aus.
wir sind die die bisl stören und der wizard zerstört mal eben alles.

Zudem sei gesagt wenn ein melee kommt sind wir noch mehr opfer als mage.. warum? glaubst mein pet steht ganze zeit neben mir und wartet auf den bösen melee? Alleine ist man ne hilflose wurst wenn einer an dir dran ist der wizard kann da noch ordentlich raushaun.

Dennoch jeder sollte seinen treiba weiterspielen er macht dennoch fun muss ja nicht unbedingt sogut sein wie die andern denn der schattenkrieger ist nicht viel besser=)


----------



## Boozflowa (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi, bin selber lvl30.

Squiggtreiba vs Bright Mage: 
Ich glaube, das Problem ist hier weniger, dass der ST zu schwach ist, sondern vielmehr, dass der BM völlig overpowered ist. Hat sich auch bei der Ordnung rumgesprochen. Wenn ich mit meinem Twink auf T1 unterwegs bin, sehe ich oft >5 Firemages in den Szens und dementsprechend eintönig wird die Sache dann. Da kann man eigentlich nur hoffen, dass die möglichst schnell ihre 500 Pte zusammenkriegen.

Die Tanks, die ich kenne (endzwanziger lvl), rüsten wegen der BM-Pest inzwischen fast ausschliesslich auf Elementarresi.

Squiggtreiba vs Schattenkrieger:
Das ist mal ein Lichtblick - es gibt doch eine Charakterklasse, die im 1-1 gegen mich keine Chance hat. Habe jedenfalls bislang jedes echte Duell mit Leichtigkeit gewonnen. (keine Ahnung wie das am Ende bei Lvl40 aussieht)


----------



## Black Eye (2. November 2008)

Der Squigtreiber ist keine schlechte klasse und der kann im endlevel auch ganz ok schaen austeilen. Es ist schon sehr ärgerlich für mich als Squigtreiber zu leen, wie viele hier rumheulen und der meineung sind das man kaum schaden macht und das man kein richtigr dd ist. Klar im Vergleich zur Zauberin halten wir nicht mit, jedoch sind wir eine nerfige klasse die Feuerzauber und Hexenjäger locker Killen können, man muss nur 4 Regel beachten.

1. Sei niemals alleine im RVR unterwegs.
2. Du bist kein Tank oder Nahkämpfer, vermeide vorne zu stehen.
3. Ignoriere Eisenbrecher und Schwertmeister, du beist dir die zähne an diesen aus.
4. Helft den Heilern, wenn die nen Hexenjäger an sich kleben haben.

Beachtet man dieses und bekommt auch ein wenig Heilung in den SC, gibt es keinen Grund zu weinen oder am Squigtreibr rumzumecker.

Squigtreiber und no DMG, von was träumt ihr Nachts

Ps. Vielen dank an die Heiler, die in SC immer alles geben und versuchen soviele wie möglich am Leben zu halten. Ihr macht immer top arbeit und da ist auch gut so.


----------



## ayzo (4. November 2008)

Komme gerade von drei Runden Morkain-Tempel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. November 2008)

Boozflowa schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Problem ist hier weniger, dass der ST zu schwach ist, sondern vielmehr, dass der BM völlig overpowered ist. Hat sich auch bei der Ordnung rumgesprochen. Wenn ich mit meinem Twink auf T1 unterwegs bin, sehe ich oft >5 Firemages in den Szens und dementsprechend eintönig wird die Sache dann. Da kann man eigentlich nur hoffen, dass die möglichst schnell ihre 500 Pte zusammenkriegen.



Ich denke sobald der Bug behoben ist dass der Feuermagier zu wenig Rückstöße bekommt sollte sich das erledigt haben. Im Moment ist er so stark dass er im Gegensatz zur Zauberin vergleichsweise wenig Schaden an sich selbst nimmt (Posts hier im Forum und im US Forum, da gibts auch Rechentabellen und Filmchen zu dem Thema wenn man etwas sucht)

Aber das mit den Massen an Feuermagiern ist wirklich so. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl dass es bei der Ordnung Tanks, Heiler und Feuermagier gibt. Andere DD Klassen sieht man eher selten. 4-6 Feuermagier in einem T3 Szenario ist eigentlich standart. Hatte auch schon seltene Spiele gegen 8 Feurermagier.

Im Szenario selber sagt man sich halt- ok - das geht vorbei. Ärgerlich wirds im Open RvR. Mussten letztens einen Keep Raid abbrechen wegen der Mage verteidigung. Wir hatten viel Melee DPS dabei und nur 2 Treiber und 1 Zauberin, und auf der Burgmauer oben standen mehr als 10 Feuermagier die gemütlich runtergebombt haben mit ner ordentlichen Anzahl Heiler dahinter. Alles was Ranged war hat versucht die Magier zu fokusen ohne Erfolg. Leider sieht man ja nicht hoch auf die Mauer somit weis ich nicht was da an Heal Power dahinter stand.

Aber wenn man bei uns im T1 rumläuft und auch noch im T2 merkt man dass der Nachwuchs an Zauberinnen gewaltig ist.


----------



## Black Eye (6. November 2008)

Aber das mit dem Feuermages ist nicht teil dieses Threads und so heftig sind die derzeit nicht mehr und man kan diese locker umballern.


----------



## Azrany (6. November 2008)

"Zitat"

 Moin zusammen,

wie es aussieht hat Mythic beschlossen, den "Wunderpatch" 1.1 vorzuziehen, und seine Inhalte größtenteils schon in Patch 1.05 zu bringen.
Die Patchnotes sind jetzt schon laut Mark Jacobs 17 Seiten lang und "still growing".

Erste Hinweise auf 1.05:

US-Herald VN-Boards


*Als "Teaser" hat Mark Jacobs schon verraten, das der Squigtreiba unter anderem über 30 Änderungen erfahren hat, von denen in 80% der Fälle "Schaden der Fertigkeit wurde erhöht" zu lesen sein wird. Auch CC wird massiv geändert.*


Ich denke darüber werden sich die meisten Treiber nen Ast freuen, Ich tue das jedenfalls obwohl es mir gereicht hätte die AP kosten/Castzeit/nutzen Frage bei einigen Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. 

Auf alle fälle denke ich werden wir Treiber nach dem Patch noch besser auf unsere Hintern aufpassen müssen, könnte sein das wir öfters mal Aggro ziehen bei der Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Eye (6. November 2008)

Azrany schrieb:


> "Zitat"
> 
> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich der meinung bin das der Schaden reicht, bin ich natürlich echt gespannt was davon nun wirklich kommt. Am ende würde das ja heißen das wir richtig genial werden. Da kann man noch mehr Ordnungtypen wegballern!!!


----------

